# First Time Bunny Owner!



## la2187 (Apr 16, 2015)

This is my new bunny, Scout! I have never owned a rabbit before so if anyone has any advice (especially with litter training or co-existing with dogs) or can help identify the possible breed I would greatly appreciate it! Local vet says we are about 8-10wks old, female, and in great health! Here's to a long & happy friendship! 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429239345.569552.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429239366.646206.jpg


----------



## Baron (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello from the Baron and his human. Like you I am a first time human owner. As you can see I have full use of the house 24/7 and have a litterbox in my open pen area. Rabbits will dominate the worl

But he doesn't have computer privileges after 10pm!! Vincent here, the Baron gets a bit full of himself. Yes you can litter train your rabbit using peat in a box (I use disposable cardboard boxes). Read this post about the litter training --> http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showpost.php?p=1058099&postcount=3

I wouldn't know about the dog issue. I have seen dogs and rabbits on YouTube playing and getting along together. The relationship is going to depend on the dog and not the rabbit. If the dog's predator instinct kicks in they may get the idea you are feeding them. Baron visits my brother with me and he has an older house cat. Baron shows nothing but curiosity toward Snowbell, while Snowbell seems to ignore him, unless he invades her personal space and she runs away. 

Best Wishes, 

Vincent

btw Baron says, Rabbits rule!


----------



## la2187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you for the advice from The Baron & Vincent! Scout and I look forward to the bunny uprising ;-)


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! and to the world of bunnies!

Litter training may begin now if you like, but some rabbits have been known to suddenly "forget" those potty habits once hormones kick in. Spayed rabbits litter train more easily and more consistently. So don't be surprised if you see a reversion on potty habits. 

If you'd like, you are welcome to browse around my informational rabbit care site *here*. If you come across questions, this forum is a wealth of information.


----------



## la2187 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks! 

The vet Scout and I visited was not too keen on doing a spay procedure "until we knew how she would react to going into heat" Any idea what age I should look out for the hormones to kick in? 
So far she seems to be doing pretty well with using a litter container inside the cage but when I have her loose in the house she may be adjusting and marking territory still because we have a lower success rate. 
Thanks again for the advice- 
Scout & Amanda


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 18, 2015)

Generally, vets spay females around 5-6 months of age. However, there are a few RO members who have had vets that actually prefer to spay rabbits when they are younger than that. 

I'm surprised the vet used the phrase "going into heat" regarding bunnies. That phrase is usually used to refer to heat cycles but rabbits do not have cycles. They are induced ovulators. Dogs and cats may have cycles, but not rabbits. Also, spaying is a tremendous preventative for cancer which is not uncommon in females. Many rabbit savvy vets recommend the procedure for that reason as well. Honestly it doesn't sound like your vet is very rabbit savvy. I have found that almost all vets "claim" to know rabbits, but few are very experienced. I lost one of my first rabbits to a vet who prescribed an unsafe antibiotic (rabbits cannot tolerate what many cats and dogs can). 

The following article from the House Rabbit Society explains the benefits of spaying, but it also has a list of questions one may use to "test" a potential vet on his rabbit knowledge. Another way to find a good vet is to call a rabbit rescue and ask for a vet reference.
http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/spay-neuter.html

If bunny has been doing good with pottying in her box in the cage, then you are a step ahead. But too much space, too soon usually results in potty accidents. The trick with litter training is to start small and increase gradually. A smaller area should be created that incorporates the cage (so she can return at will). As she continues to be consistent in that limited area, then her space can be expanded. The problem with offering her too much freedom all at once is that any urine accident will leave residual odor. Breaking that new habit can be difficult since the odor will entice her back to the same spot again and again. So it might be a good idea to reduce her freedom drastically until she is consistent. Expand her roaming area only gradually and only as she continues to be consistent. (stray poos don't count much, since that is usually territory marking and rarely disappears completely)

As to hormonal signs, those can vary greatly depending on the rabbit. Some rabbits are a nightmare and exhibit all the signs. For others, it is so mild as to be barely noticeable. It just depends on the individual bunny. Spayed rabbits, though, are more consistent with potty habits, are drastically less prone to early cancer, tend to behave better, and are more likely to bond with another rabbit. There may come a time in the future when you decide you want to get a bondmate for your bunny. If you do, then it will be necessary to first have her spayed. 

Some of the potential signs of hormonal behavior may include grumpiness, growling, lunging, biting, forgetting potty habits, spraying urine.


----------



## Baron (Apr 20, 2015)

Just my opinion...

Baron is not neutered he is about 7 months old and had no trouble litter training. He figured it out in just 10 days. No plans to get him fixed, since I doubt he will get anything pregnant. I fully understand the desire to keep down unwanted births, but I have seen no poor behavior in Baron. A great many people seem to believe that taking away the animal's reproduction cycle makes them a better pet. Personally I cannot prove or disprove this theory. I can't speak about any experience with (does) female rabbits. However I have a firm belief in karma, and I sure wouldn't want some alien creature making me into a eunuch in the future. Ouch!

As a side note, the only thing the Baron does is gets moody for 2 or 3 days, won't eat much, and thumps a bit. I just give him his space, he gets over it.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 20, 2015)

^^^ females are different than males. If males are not exhibiting major hormonal signs (like spraying urine) they often do fine intact. Females, however, are far more prone to cancer at an early age when they are not spayed. They also tend to be far more territorial when intact (they can be territorial spayed as well, but to a lesser degree).


----------



## la2187 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks again for the info. Being really new to this, I'm still sorta learning what is acceptable and not, even coming from the vet!


----------



## fluffybuns (Apr 21, 2015)

Awe, how sweet. Congratulations you two! 
There's so much that's going to happen in your first year together. My first bun Melvin and I got through our first year with flying marks, no major illnesses or injuries or anything...other than a little electrical burn on his lip from chewing an amp cord. 
The best thing you can do is BUNNY PROOF YOUR HOUSE ASAP! 
I learned this lesson the hard way so that others don't have to. 
My Melvin chewed everything, pooped everywhere, and got into stuff he shouldn't have. It took several months to train him not to chew carpet and to use a litter box. All house plants have to be moved into a spot where bunny can't get to them and all cords need to be moved or protected. I use garden hose to cover my cords, I cut the hose down the center and wrap it around the cords and use duct tape to seal it back together. My rabbits don't even bother with it. Mount your wifi up high, don't leave your earbuds, cell phone or laptop charger any place where bunny can get to them. 
As for the dogs, I have no idea. My rabbit loathes all dogs and thumps and hides when the neighbors walk by the house with their dog. He doesn't even like looking at them through the window.


----------

